# New rental in Hackberry



## Redtailcharters.com

Waterfront 3/2 now available for rent in Hackberry. Sleeps 6 and is fully furnished. We have plenty of dates available. Come while Flounder fishing is on FIRE! Call Josh 409-554-1325


----------

